# Fun pet breeder- South Wales



## ellie1112012 (Jan 23, 2018)

Hello!

My name is Ellie and I live in South Wales! I am really enthusiastic about pet mice and breeding for their temperament. I currently have 9 mice with 2 litters on the way. We have a range of colours and are hoping to get some more beauties in our new litters! Eventually we would like to become part of the NMC and hopefully be able to show our mice but as we are in the early stages, we are focusing on getting good temperaments and researching into genetics!

Cant wait to read all the information you guys will have provided on here!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi there and welcome.If you get some show mice you will find that with one or two exceptions they have very docile temperaments.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome  Good luck with your project, looking forward to seeing the progress


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## ellie1112012 (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi Everyone! Thank you for your responses! We definitely want to get some show lines into ours! Does anyone have any tips for starting out?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

decide on the variety you want.Join the club and see who is achieving the best results with that variety and contact them.Anything you specifically fancy?


----------

